# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Island Turf Tours

## Island Turf Tours

For safe, affordable and reliable transportation service choose Island Turf Tours.

Why choose Island Turf Tours? We have unbeatable prices and 
first class customer service.

Island Turf Tours is based in Montego Bay /Negril but we offer transportation throughout Jamaica. We offer airport transfers, round town transportation, excursions and private tours

Contact: Island Turf Tours 
Adventure awaits !

Contact us at:
Telephone: (876) 797-6602
WhatsApp:(876)877-6952
Email: islandturftours@gmail.com
www.islandturftoursja.com
https://www.facebook.com/IslandTurfTours/

----------


## Island Turf Tours

Attachment 49031Fathers have a very important role to play in today's society. We here at Island Turf Tours would like to honor the fathers out there with several promotional offers

Book your round trip transportation from Sangster International Airport to your Negril accommodations for $135.00 USD (for 1-2 persons) and receive a complimentary round town tour of Negril.

Book any two excursions with us and receive a complimentary round town tour of Negril

----------

